# Walking your hedgehog?



## hedgehogzilla

i was really unsure where to post this but i suppose you can post pretty much anything in this forum. I renember reading in a hedgehog care sheet when i was first thinking about getting a hedgie, that there was some sort of hedghog leash to walk a hedgehog? I dunno what you guys think, i expect alot of you will find that its cruel or something but i was just thinking if there were no problems, wwhat a great way to give youre hedgie exercise! i mean not in a busy street as it would get stepped on but maybe in your garden or in a park, somewhere safe? so i searched it online and not much came up, i've forgotten what i read it off! i know you can get leads for cats, dogs (obviously), guinea pigs, rabbits, ferrets, even hampsters so its probably possible to find one that would fit your hedgie, but i renember the care sheet was on a blog and there were many mixed opinions in the comments. anyway i was wondering what your opinion is. do you think there would be problems, a bad idea or a good idea or maybe both? just wanted to make conversation because im curious what everyone thinks


----------



## Nancy

Because hedgehogs have quills and can ball up, the harnesses are not really safe for them. To get the harness tight enough when their quills are flat means that when they quill up, the harness can hurt them. If it's not tight enough with quills flat, then they can escape from it.


----------



## 11swedishfish

you can just build a little pen for them and let them run around in it


----------



## tut

When i first got my hedgie, i was thinking about this too. But we went with a playpen for the same reasons, it works great!


----------



## Jake

If I was to take Terra outside I'd just follow her and watch her like a hawk
Have ya'll seen the leashes for Iguanuas? those are neat, the ones for ferrets I haven't been able to use cuz they'd just slip out. 

Some animals just shouldn't be leashed and a hedgehog is one of them


----------



## CritterHeaven

If you take them outside WITHOUT a playpen, be very careful. LarryT posted a U Tube link n here not long ago showing a hdegehog running across a yard. That little guy could GO!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

They can boogie real fast! I took Hazel out on the patio and was glad I blocked it all off because if she got on the grass I think she could get away on me lol


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

My hedgies seem to all be ADHD when I take them outside... they all get so interested in all the stuff out there they just run around in circles smelling the same stuff over and over. Igs will run back and forth through the lily grass because he likes the way it feels on his belly I think :lol: 

I bought a harness that was a stretchy mesh vest just before I got my first hedgie, and then I got my hedgie, looked at the vest, and returned it. Didn't even try it on him. It didn't look like it would be safe OR comfortable for him. Supervised play is safer  Plus I doubt they'd ever walk on the leash... "I KNOW WHERE I'M GOING, STOP TELLING ME WHAT TO DOOOO!!" :roll: :lol:


----------



## MissC

I can't think of anything more unsafe and ridiculous than trying to 'walk a hedgie' with a leash. :roll:


----------



## hedgehogzilla

Ok guys  I wasnt actually planning on buying a leash, just making converse! I actually already have a pen which i have had since i got my hedgie! I was pretty sure there were problems,but yeah,i was just curious


----------

